# u k hgv licence to a Bc Canadian provisonal class 3 licence



## bruciebonus (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi guys

Hoping someone can help me. I am coming over with a job offer to BC vancouver soon. In England I hold a HGV1 licence. In Canada I need to get a Class 3 licence. For this I need to apply for a provisional at Icbc. However, I have 9 points on my licence in the U.K and looking on the website of Icbc they say that they need to see a driving record of no more than 4 points in the last 2 years for me to apply for this licence.
Does this apply to someone like me or only if your a Canadian driver already.

I am really worried about this as these points are less than 2 years old.
The one i got 6 points for I thought my son was allowed to drive my car as he had Comprehensive and so Did I and they say law is changed so they did me for 6 points and i wasnt even in the car. and second one recently when i was driving in london and had my blue tooth and and just picked up my phone although i wasnt speaking on it and got nicked for that too just having it in my hand . but no reasoning with the British police . 
What happens when I go to ICBC to apply for my BC driving licence and they take my U K licence to swap for a BC one do they send it back to the U K or do they give it to me back. How then do I prove I have HGV on my licence when I go to apply for a provisional class 3 any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I exchanged my licence 3 weeks ago I was band for drink driving in 2006. They took my licence and give me a Canadian licence. All I had to do was a quick eye test on the spot and pay $31 for my new licence it arrived pay post the following week. 

I'm not sure about the situation with your points in the last 2 years. Maybe visit there website, email them and ask or even call. 

All the best.


----------



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

*licence*

*i*..Im here in canada already,,,and i have been told you have to swap your class 1 like mine, for a class 5 here ...ill go check again,,,and also have you applied for or have the company you are going to work for got you your LMO yet?,,,ive been waiting 6 weeks for mine,,usual government bowlox....howard


----------

